# Canon AE-1 Program Shutter Speed Question



## worldgoesneon (Aug 3, 2011)

This is probably really obvious and I'm missing it, or something's broken...

(I'm also a complete n00b to film photography)

I found my dad's Canon AE-1 Program in the basement the other day and I've been playing around with it. I found a manual online, but I cannot figure out how to change the shutter speed. Right now it's stuck on 'Program.' I'm hoping it's more than just turning the dial, because then it is broken. 

This is just a general film question, but one of the lenses that was with it has a rubber thing (lens hood?) around part of it, and it's kind of cumbersome to move around while focusing. Can I/how do I remove it? 

The same lens also has a Polarizer on it... that's a separate attachment, yes? How can that be removed?

The lens in question is a Canon FD 50mm.

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2011)

Change shutter speeds by turning the shutter speed dial.  If it won't turn then something is wrong and it needs repair.

Lens hoods and filters screw on and off.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, compur is correct, the shutter speed dial should just turn. There is not locking mechanism.

He is also correct about the hood and filter ... they are screw on.


----------

